# the next big thing for wood :-)



## phinds (Dec 30, 2020)

Japanese Researchers Are Making Wooden Satellites Because We Have a Space Trash Problem


Floating around the Earth is a bunch of satellites. Cool for GPS, monitoring weather patterns, and the internet—not so cool for space junk. This is why Sumitomo Forestry and Kyoto University are teaming up to create the world’s first wooden satellites by 2023.




gizmodo.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2020)

so wood in space is not junk??


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2020)

Even in space, humans are fithy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> so wood in space is not junk??


Well ... old dinged up 2 x 4s and dented plywood cutoffs would probably be considered junk


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2020)

Don't think this would ever fly! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Don't think this would ever fly! Chuck


No? Why not?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 31, 2020)

phinds said:


> Japanese Researchers Are Making Wooden Satellites Because We Have a Space Trash Problem
> 
> 
> Floating around the Earth is a bunch of satellites. Cool for GPS, monitoring weather patterns, and the internet—not so cool for space junk. This is why Sumitomo Forestry and Kyoto University are teaming up to create the world’s first wooden satellites by 2023.
> ...


Any idea what kind of wood they are going to use if it's feasible? ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Any idea what kind of wood they are going to use if it's feasible? ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


The article says it's a trade secret.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2020)

phinds said:


> No? Why not?


I certainly don't know all about their process, but atmospheric penetration creates incredible heat, which leads me to speculate wood might not be an appropriate medium. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> I certainly don't know all about their process, but atmospheric penetration creates incredible heat, which leads me to speculate wood might not be an appropriate medium. Chuck


when they come back they want them to burn up before they hit ground.
But wood seems very inappropriate - to stay in stationary orbit I think it has to be going 16,000 MPH. Now getting the satellite in orbit costs a boatload of money. to profit it has to stay there for a bit. think of what a stationary piece of sand/pea gravel does to a 16,000 mph wooden box. 
for example a modern rifle shoots-ballpark 3,000 Feet per second. This equals 2045 MPH. better be damn good wood....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 31, 2020)

phinds said:


> The article says it's a trade secret.


I know that, Paul. I read the article also. I thought you might have an idea what might be a good wood, but guess you don't........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I know that, Paul. I read the article also. I thought you might have an idea what might be a good wood, but guess you don't........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Nope, no inside info from me. I just saw the article last night


----------



## frankp (Jan 18, 2021)

Those cubesats will still leave trash in the atmosphere and in the water/ground when they impact. This is 100% about making it cheaper to run short term experiments in low orbits, not about saving the planet. Especially since they're talking about these re-entering the atmosphere, which has nothing to do with our space trash. Space trash is specifically those satellites that we "retire" and leave floating in space at a higher elevation orbit.


----------

